# New Mighty Mite!!



## RaBiD_RaBBiT (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey guys, and girls, muscle-bound, and muscle-less. 

 Just saying hi. I signed up a while ago, jsut reading posts. Umm... here are my specs:
 age- 16(woot baby)
 height- 5'4''
 wieght- 127.4
 bench- 195 (proud of that!)
 squat-  225 (proud of that!)


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi.. Pretty damn strong at 16 yrs old..


----------



## Arnold (Sep 1, 2004)

RaBiD_RaBBiT welcome to IM!


----------



## RaBiD_RaBBiT (Sep 2, 2004)

Yep! I wrestle and swim for my high school and learned to love push-ups!!


----------

